# Pevely St.louis milks



## jammur9 (Mar 30, 2012)

heres some cool milks I just found.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool, the two on the left are probably sour cream or cottage cheese and the right is probably cream. 
 Nice script! Are they Â¼ or Â½ pint?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey jamin,

 Did you find these along a rail line, by chance. I've got a Pevely half pint found along the tracks, far from home.









 "The marquee sign for the Pevely Dairy Company Plant is located on top of the office building.

 "The Pevely Dairy Company Plant is a former factory complex of the Pevely Dairy Company in St. Louis, Missouri, located at 1001 South Grand Avenue and 3626 Chouteau Avenue.[1] The eight-acre property includes three contributing buildings and one contributing object.[1] While in operation, the plant operated as a dairy production facility, a stable for horses for wagon delivery of milk, the company's headquarters, and a soda fountain.[1] The company itself was owned and operated by the Kerckhoff family from its founding in the 1880s through 1987, when it was bought by Prairie Farms Dairy.[1] The building is one of the oldest dairies remaining in St. Louis.[1]

 The oldest building on the site dates to 1915 and is located at the southwest corner of Grand Avenue and Manchester Road. Located at 1001 South Grand Avenue, it housed the offices for the company on four stories.[1] The red brick building has a three-bay facade on the first story, and inside it retains its white glazed brick walls and flooring.[1] The upper floor roof line includes a decorated cornice.[1] In 1916, Pevely added a brick and concrete factory building on the site, located at 3626 Chouteau Avenue.[1] The factory underwent expansions in 1943, 1945, 1975, and 1997; in addition, a garage was built south of the factory at 1101 Motard Avenue in 1928, and a smokestack on the site that dates to 1943 includes glazed brick lettering that spells out Pevely.[1]
 .
 In October 2008, Prairie Farms closed the factory, which was the last Pevely facility still in use.[2] The property is currently vacant.[1] In March 2009, a fire destroyed the ice cream factory building on the site.[1][3] That same year, the complex was nominated and accepted to the National Register of Historic Places.[1]
 In August 2011, Saint Louis University purchased the site from Prairie Farms.[4][5] Despite its listing on the National Register of Historic Places, Saint Louis University requested permission to demolish the entire complex in December 2011.[6] The St. Louis Preservation Board initially denied the university permission to demolish all buildings on the site, but in February 2012, the city Planning Commission overturned the denial.[6] Immediately prior to the vote, university President Lawrence Biondi threatened to close the Saint Louis University School of Medicine in the city and move its operations to St. Louis County if the denial were not overturned.[7][8] In place of the complex, the university intends to construct a $75 million outpatient care center.[8]" wiki-Pevely.






 "On Saturday, May 14, Arthur F. Kerckhoff, Jr., passed away at his home in Ladue at the age of 82. His family founded Pevely Dairy Co. in 1887, and in 2008 Kerckhoff donated a sizable artifact from the business to the Missouri History Museum collections.

 In the first half of the 20th century, the Pevely Dairyâ€™s horse-drawn wagon could be seen in the streets of Webster Groves and St. Louis making milk deliveries. Made by the John Guedelhoefer Wagon Co. of Indianapolis, the wagon still has the Webster Groves vehicle tax tag from 1945 in its interior. Advertising pints of milk for 28 cents and quarts for 50 cents, as well as ice cream bars for 5 and 10 cents each, the wagon must have been a welcome sight during hot summer days. Guedelhoefer specialized in building dairy wagons, and this wood-framed, tin-paneled model could have been a top-of-the-line vehicle when it was made.

 This is the type of artifact the Museum would love to exhibit in the future, but before we can do that, a great deal of conservation work needs to be done first. Paint is chipping, the fabric over the roof is torn, some of the wood has losses, and it needs a thorough cleaning and stabilization to prevent further deterioration.
 â€”Margaret Koch, Director of Exhibitions and Research" From.




From.


----------



## jammur9 (Mar 31, 2012)

Found them in an old barn in north Florida last week. Highsprings FL area. Thanks for all the info about them. The two on the left are 10ounce and the right one is a half pint. I do have two more St. Louis and one says cottage cheese embossed on the back. I will post them too.


----------



## jammur9 (Mar 31, 2012)

two more cool ones


----------



## jammur9 (Mar 31, 2012)

other side


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 31, 2012)

The one on the right I think is Cottage Cheese?[][][][]


----------



## jammur9 (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone wants any of these St. Louis bottles PM me...


----------



## Eric (Jun 25, 2012)

Well... the building is almost gone.. the large stack is down and they took the stones with the embossed bottles on either side of the front doors off
 over the weekend... hope they end up in a museum or something... all is left it the large letter sign and the main building.... will probably be gone in a week or two... kinda sad they couldn't save the building.


----------



## Eric (Oct 12, 2012)

they were trying to take the large PEVELY Sign down this week and dropped the Letter P off the building... Sooo... so much for trying to save the sign for a museum or something.. don't know how bad they damaged it but falling 3 stories I'm sure it isn't just a scratch...


----------

